# What nationality are you?



## toofpaste

I'll start off.





100% Cuban Blood 

Yes...pork, beans, and big round butts. That's cuba for you.


----------



## Slaphead

British - but I live in Switzerland.


----------



## LaFoto

German. And I live in Germany.


----------



## Battou

I'm an Americain mut, and I live in the US


----------



## toofpaste

LaFoto said:


> German. And I live in Germany.


 
Is english a commenly used language over there.

Probably stupid question but I don't know.


----------



## bigalbest

American with mainly Norwegian and German ancestry.


----------



## MissMia

Irish, Scottish, Spanish & German. (I live in the US)


----------



## toofpaste

MissMia said:


> Irish, Scottish, Spanish & German. (I live in the US)


----------



## LaFoto

toofpaste said:


> Is english a commenly used language over there.


 
No. It is not. It's obligatory to study (of _have in class_, for that matter) English as of Grade 5 (for everyone), but it is not spoken by anyone "just so" in the streets. Why?


----------



## Puscas

With nationality you mean what's in your passport right? Not where your parents (or their parents etc.) came from? 
Not that it matters in my case, but I love how a lot of Americans define themselves by naming all the different countries their DNA is made up of. Always makes for interesting conversation. 


I'm Dutch, living in NYC





pascal


----------



## toofpaste

LaFoto said:


> No. It is not. It's obligatory to study (of _have in class_, for that matter) English as of Grade 5 (for everyone), but it is not spoken by anyone "just so" in the streets. Why?


 
Because I would never notice that English is not ure primary language. Just like some people fail to believe that I speak Spanish more often than English.


----------



## toofpaste

Puscas said:


> With nationality you mean what's in your passport right? Not where your parents (or their parents etc.) came from?
> Not that it matters in my case, but I love how a lot of Americans define themselves by naming all the different countries their DNA is made up of. Always makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> 
> I'm Dutch, living in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 
I guess whatever you like better.

My passport says Panama City, Panama.

But I'm not panamanian, I'm Cuban!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

i'm Caucasian


----------



## toofpaste

C677T said:


> i'm Caucasian


 
So what you're saying is that you're of caucasus decent?


----------



## bigalbest

Puscas said:


> With nationality you mean what's in your passport right? Not where your parents (or their parents etc.) came from?
> Not that it matters in my case, but I love how a lot of Americans define themselves by naming all the different countries their DNA is made up of. Always makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> 
> I'm Dutch, living in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



I'm not sure you understand Americans as well as you think you do.


----------



## LaFoto

Bueno, si quieres, podemos comunicar en castellano, toofpaste, aunque eso sería algo descortés y desagradable para la mayoría de los demás...


----------



## Puscas

bigalbest said:


> I'm not sure you understand Americans as well as you think you do.




? I never claimed I understand them. Where did I say that? All I'm saying is that a lot of Americans I talk to, when it comes to where they are from, talk about their different ancestry. And it makes for good conversation. 





pascal


----------



## bigalbest

Puscas said:


> ? I never claimed I understand them. Where did I say that? All I'm saying is that a lot of Americans I talk to, when it comes to where they are from, talk about their different ancestry. And it makes for good conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



You said we define ourselves by these little bits of information. I would disagree about that, that's all.


----------



## Puscas

If you think I was using 'define' as in 'that's their whole being'...no. I ment describing, when it comes to nationality. Like what happened in this thread. Q: 'What's your nationality?' 
A: 'I'm part Greek, part Russian, part Cuban'. 


That happens to me more here than it did in Europe. 






pascal


----------



## bigalbest

Puscas said:


> If you think I was using 'define' as in 'that's their whole being'...no. I ment describing, when it comes to nationality. Like what happened in this thread. Q: 'What's your nationality?'
> A: 'I'm part Greek, part Russian, part Cuban'.
> 
> 
> That happens to me more here than it did in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



I guess that makes sense. We are a different bunch here aren't we?


----------



## Puscas

bigalbest said:


> We are a different bunch here aren't we?



but an interesting one!






pascal


----------



## Roger

toofpaste said:


> I guess whatever you like better.
> 
> My passport says Panama City, Panama.
> 
> But I'm not panamanian, I'm Cuban!



does this mean you're admitting to being illegal? Careful the Homeland Security Dept may be watching :camera: ....I have two passports, one UK and one Australian....soon to have an Italian one too! Collecting nationalities is my new hobby .


----------



## Josh66

bigalbest said:


> American with mainly Norwegian and German ancestry.


Me too.


----------



## Arch

British. God save the queen.


----------



## Battou

Arch said:


> British. God save the queen.



And here I thought you where from Attica  








J/K


----------



## Crosby

European-American and distant Crow indian. I've been told that my heritage goes back to German and Irish and Crosby is a somewhat common in England? (so I've been told)


----------



## Kanikula

Another Brit here


----------



## matt-l

Newfie


----------



## Corry

German ancestry on both sides of my family.


----------



## Mullen

American with mostly Irish and German decent.

And also this:



Crosby said:


> distant Crow indian


----------



## lockwood81

American  (which is tough to say with our current leadership that I voted against twice)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

English


----------



## Corry

I'm having to say this far too often these days . . . leave politics at the door.  Don't even mention them here, the topic is not allowed.


----------



## nealjpage

bigalbest said:


> American with mainly Norwegian and German ancestry.



+1.  Also include Bohemian, Welsh, English, and some others that I can't remember!   I'm a typical American mutt and it shows.


----------



## Parkerman

American.


----------



## PNA

Greek-American.....both parents born in Asia Minor under the Otterman Empire, came to the United States in the early 1900's.


----------



## Kazoo

Canadian and a little bit weird, lol.


----------



## Robin

I am an American citizen living in the UK. At some point I may apply for British Citizenship, in which case I will have dual citizenship but will likely still consider myself American.

My ancestry, since some people are also sharing that, is Italian, German, Irish and Norweigan - there might be more we don't know of but that is what we know.


----------



## Alex_B

I think I am German-ish.


----------



## flygning

American with Norwegian ancestry born in Germany.


----------



## Puscas

Alex_B said:


> I think I am German-ish.




what's up with the '-ish'?




pascal


----------



## Alex_B

Puscas said:


> what's up with the '-ish'?



Some people told me I was not a proper German ...

But regarding the official documents, and my ancestors, I am.


----------



## cszakolczai

I'm Hungarian, moved to the US when I was younger but I go back every year to visit family.


----------



## dEARlEADER

Being the *Dictator* of The People's *Democratic* Republic of Korea I am of course Korean...

but I do enjoy western movies and hot dogs...... The 2003 Classic "Gigli" featuring Bennifer is one of my favorites.....


----------



## Foques

Russian... sadly.
About to turn in to american.. lol


----------



## BoblyBill

I'm of Irish descent... whoot!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I'm of German, Scott, and Swiss decent woot! And I live in the US


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Chris of Arabia said:


> English



What was political about that? :scratch:


----------



## dEARlEADER

Chris of Arabia said:


> What was political about that? :scratch:



Most likely to due with that thing with Winston Churchill....


----------



## LaFoto

It wasn't about Chris. You don't seriously think so, do you, Chris. It only happened to be right behind your post. It sure was about what Lockwood said in brackets.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

LaFoto said:


> It wasn't about Chris. You don't seriously think so, do you, Chris. I


----------



## saltface

LaFoto said:


> Bueno, si quieres, podemos comunicar en castellano, toofpaste, aunque eso sería algo descortés y desagradable para la mayoría de los demás...



LaFoto, ¿Cuantos idiomas hablas?


----------



## dl4449

American Indian, Irish and Dutch that I know about
Troy


----------



## icassell

I think one side of the family came from the Duchy of Grand Fenwick ...


----------



## LaFoto

toofpaste said:
			
		

> LaFoto, ¿Cuantos idiomas hablas?



Tres, alemán es mi idioma maternal, pues inglés y castellano. No más. 
Hace tiempo solía hablar un poco italiano, y entiendo un poco francés pero nunca me fijé en eso en clase - solía ser bastante vaga en colegio, pero .... shhh. ¡¡¡¡No le cuentes a nadie!!!!


----------



## Resin42

Scottish with some Irish ancestry so I'm told.


----------



## dEARlEADER

LaFoto said:


> Tres, alemán es mi idioma maternal, pues inglés y castellano. No más.
> Hace tiempo solía hablar un poco italiano, y entiendo un poco francés pero nunca me fijé en eso en clase - solía ser bastante vaga en colegio, pero .... shhh. ¡¡¡¡No le cuentes a nadie!!!!



Creo que en beneficio del foro lo mejor sería mantener las comunicaciones en una sola lengua. Es agradable ser capaz de hablar un montón de idiomas, pero sólo hablan Inglés, español, alemán, y Troll.


----------



## NateS

I am (as most American's are) what you would consider a Mutt.  I've got German, Cherokee Indian, and who knows what else sprinkled in.


----------



## Mitica100

1/4 Gypsy, 1/4 Hungarian and 1/2 Romanian. Born and raised in Romania, living in the US of A.


----------



## Alex_B

Mitica100 said:


> 1/4 Gypsy,



oh, forgot about that... some of that in me too.


----------



## bigalbest

flygning said:


> American with Norwegian ancestry born in Germany.



I was also born in Germany, Heidelburg military hospital.


----------



## toofpaste

LaFoto said:


> Bueno, si quieres, podemos comunicar en castellano, toofpaste, aunque eso sería algo descortés y desagradable para la mayoría de los demás...


 

LaFoto, te la comistes, como dicen los cubanos. Claramente eres una persona muy educada para poder hablar tres, de lo que se, idiomas tan dificiles para aprender. Pero si, estas en lo correcto que muchas personas seguro ahora estan usando un traductor en internet para saber de que carijo estamos hablando.


----------



## toofpaste

dEARlEADER said:


> Creo que en beneficio del foro lo mejor sería mantener las comunicaciones en una sola lengua. Es agradable ser capaz de hablar un montón de idiomas, pero sólo hablan Inglés, español, alemán, y Troll.


 

 Troll....



**sends request**


----------



## toofpaste

I met a chick at work that spoke 8 languages fluently....And she was HOT!

I think she was romanian? Def. a very bright girl. Such a turn on.


----------



## Mitica100

toofpaste said:


> I met a chick at work that spoke 8 languages fluently....And she was HOT!
> 
> I think she was romanian? Def. a very bright girl. Such a turn on.


 
 Yeah, there are a lot of Romanians speaking three to four languages. It's quite common.


----------



## Mitica100

Alex_B said:


> oh, forgot about that... some of that in me too.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## toofpaste

BUT  8?!?!?!?


Thats freakin impressive. HAHAHA...I of course being such an educated person, asked her to teach me how to say Hi I think you're hot in all the languages she knew.... She didnt seem to mind


----------



## Mitica100

Some people are naturally inclined towards learning languages. I have a friend, accomplished pianist, who is speaking: English (of course), German, Russian, Chinese, Japanese, Italian, Romanian, French and Welsh. Go figure!...


----------



## toofpaste

chinese and japanese are hard as **** to learn.


----------



## saltface

toofpaste said:


> BUT  8?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Thats freakin impressive. HAHAHA...I of course being such an educated person, asked her to teach me how to say Hi I think you're hot in all the languages she knew.... She didnt seem to mind



How many of them were related languages?

I almost forgot,
2 parts English
1 part Swiss German
1 part Danish
Bake at 110º for 157 years.


----------



## toofpaste

saltface said:


> How many of them were related languages?
> 
> I almost forgot,
> 2 parts English
> 1 part Swiss German
> 1 part Danish
> Bake at 110º for 157 years.


 

Crap...I dont remember all of them. I'm sure there was a couple.... French and Spanish are related, no? Ummm....They were weird languages.... besides german, english, spanish, french, the rest were all....weird.


----------



## Alex_B

toofpaste said:


> chinese and japanese are hard as **** to learn.



compared to Chinese, Japanese is dead easy.


----------



## toofpaste

I guess I'm just retarded then.


----------



## saltface

toofpaste said:


> Crap...I dont remember all of them. I'm sure there was a couple.... French and Spanish are related, no? Ummm....They were weird languages.... besides german, english, spanish, french, the rest were all....weird.



Yes, but French went crazy during the middle ages. If it was something like Portuguese and Spanish, she only gets 1.5 credits. The same goes for Catalan, Galician, Valencian, and all the other related Iberian languages.

Was she a gypsy?


----------



## matt-l

French and Spanish are very close to each other, a lot of the words are the same, and if you can speak French, you can pretty well know a lot of words in Spanish and vice-versa. 

So yes. They are related.


----------



## toofpaste

saltface said:


> Yes, but French went crazy during the middle ages. If it was something like Portuguese and Spanish, she only gets 1.5 credits. The same goes for Catalan, Galician, Valencian, and all the other related Iberian languages.
> 
> Was she a gypsy?


 
Nope.


----------



## toofpaste

matt-l said:


> French and Spanish are very close to each other, a lot of the words are the same, and if you can speak French, you can pretty well know a lot of words in Spanish and vice-versa.
> 
> So yes. They are related.


 
I failed French.


----------



## Jeff Canes

100% American, like 9th generation


----------



## flygning

dEARlEADER said:


> Creo que en beneficio del foro lo mejor sería mantener las comunicaciones en una sola lengua. Es agradable ser capaz de hablar un montón de idiomas, pero sólo hablan Inglés, español, alemán, y Troll.



Yeah, all I got out of that was "troll".  I've had 2 years of Spanish and 2 years of German in school, and whenever I try to compose a sentence in either I end up with a weird mix of both, throw in some English and a few made up words too. 



bigalbest said:


> I was also born in Germany, Heidelburg military hospital.




Hey!  Me too!  (at least I think so, I'm also convinced I'm adopted because no one seems to know anything about when I was a kid).  Crazy world we live in.


----------



## toofpaste

flygning said:


> Yeah, all I got out of that was "troll".  I've had 2 years of Spanish and 2 years of German in school, and whenever I try to compose a sentence in either I end up with a weird mix of both, throw in some English and a few made up words too.


 

HAHA!  Have you seen strange wilderness!? Please say yes


----------



## flygning

toofpaste said:


> HAHA!  Have you seen strange wilderness!? Please say yes



Yes!  (but no, I really haven't...care to enlighten me?)


----------



## Chiller

Born in Canada, but Dad was Polish, Momma british.


----------



## toofpaste

flygning said:


> Yes! (but no, I really haven't...care to enlighten me?)


 
It's just when I read ure post, I remember a scene from that movie where Justin Long tries to "communicate in their language" (spanish lol) and all he does is just say english words but really high pitched.  You have to see it.


----------



## toofpaste

Not that scene...but if you havent seen the previews.....I FREAKING LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!!!!!


----------



## matt-l

I must ask of one thing.

There is an edit button for one reason.
to edit your posts so you don't have to double post. this may not be annoying to others, but it is VERY annoying to me when people double post on a regular basis.

Please stop.


----------



## lostprophet

I'm Britlandish


----------



## toofpaste

matt-l said:


> I must ask of one thing.
> 
> There is an edit button for one reason.
> to edit your posts so you don't have to double post. this may not be annoying to others, but it is VERY annoying to me when people double post on a regular basis.
> 
> Please stop.


 
I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## toofpaste

Next time.


----------



## toofpaste

Thanks for your concern though Matt


----------



## hovis

Passport says UK.

Blood line says half English, half Irish


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I'm 100% Redneckian.


----------



## dEARlEADER

Hey Toofpaste....


----------



## toofpaste

100% illegal, thats what you are.


----------



## dEARlEADER

I think it is funny that


----------



## nynfortoo

Kanikula said:


> Another Brit here



Same, and probably only a few miles down the road from you


----------



## toofpaste

dEARlEADER said:


> Hey Toofpaste....


 

yes sir?


----------



## dEARlEADER

somebody is scolding you


----------



## dEARlEADER

on your own thread....


----------



## toofpaste

dEARlEADER said:


> I think it is funny that


----------



## ferny

English





Alex_B said:


> Some people told me I was not a proper German ...
> 
> But regarding the official documents, and my ancestors, I am.



I can state that your hair is very much German.


----------



## toofpaste

dude....im seriously rolling over here..... outta breath....hahahhahahahhahahahahha


----------



## ferny

toofpaste said:


> I met a chick at work that spoke 8 languages fluently....And she was HOT!
> 
> I think she was romanian? Def. a very bright girl. Such a turn on.



I can speak 12 different languages. I would speak to you in them but you'd not understand.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL... nah I'm really German. My Mama was born in Frankfurt, and her parents are from Autria & Germany. I only have them and an aunt on her side. So all of that is German.

My Daddy's great-great grandparents or some crap like that were from Germany. So... as far as I know, I'm a German chick. Although I prefer to call myself a Texan, because it pisses alot of people off.


----------



## toofpaste

ferny said:


> I can speak 12 different languages. I would speak to you in them but you'd not understand.


 

fluently though...? nontheless...impressive as hell.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

ferny said:


> English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can state that your hair is very much German.



what the heck is that freaky gobbular thing in your avatar!!??


----------



## ferny

toofpaste said:


> fluently though...? nontheless...impressive as hell.



Narf.


----------



## ferny

C677T said:


> what the heck is that freaky gobbular thing in your avatar!!??



Neigh, cooko el spaniel von flaptrap o gimp suit.


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## Alex_B

oh, no ferny is pregnant ...


----------



## bigalbest

flygning said:


> Yeah, all I got out of that was "troll".  I've had 2 years of Spanish and 2 years of German in school, and whenever I try to compose a sentence in either I end up with a weird mix of both, throw in some English and a few made up words too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Me too!  (at least I think so, I'm also convinced I'm adopted because no one seems to know anything about when I was a kid).  Crazy world we live in.



This gets weirder and weirder, I've always thought I was adopted because everyone in my family is tall, overweight and stupid (I am short, fit and not very stupid).


----------



## toofpaste

You are NOT the father


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> oh, no ferny is pregnant ...



well don't look at me as I won't even hug her


----------



## saltface

CowboysDaughter said:


> LOL... nah I'm really German. My Mama was born in Frankfurt, and her parents are from Autria & Germany. I only have them and an aunt on her side. So all of that is German.
> 
> My Daddy's great-great grandparents or some crap like that were from Germany. So... as far as I know, I'm a German chick. Although I prefer to call myself a Texan, because it pisses alot of people off.


 
Why would it upset people you call yourself a Texan?


----------



## flygning

ferny said:


> Neigh, cooko el spaniel von flaptrap o gimp suit.



Oh ooh "gimp suit"!  I'm learning all sortsa new languages today 



bigalbest said:


> This gets weirder and weirder, I've always thought I was adopted because everyone in my family is tall, overweight and stupid (I am short, fit and not very stupid).



Well, if we wanna get *really* weird, I look more like you than anyone in my family.  :meh:


----------



## toofpaste

This is so sad and hilarious at the same time. I can't take such variety of emotion.


----------



## ferny

flygning said:


> Well, if we wanna get *really* weird, I look more like you than anyone in my family.  :meh:



You're small and have feathers?


----------



## bigalbest

lol


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Mexicano aqui. Saludos mi hermano pasta de dientef.

But no one believes that when they see me.


----------



## LaFoto

"pasta de diente*f*  This is sooooo good!


----------



## Corry

Chris of Arabia said:


> What was political about that? :scratch:



I didn't quote you, I simply posted after you.  I wasn't refering to you.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

*saltface:* Alot of people are prejudice against Texans. Seriously. But it's just because they are jealous. 

But yeah I was born in the great town of Pecos, TX. It's a very sad place.


----------



## saltface

CowboysDaughter said:


> *saltface:* Alot of people are prejudice against Texans. Seriously. But it's just because they are jealous.
> 
> But yeah I was born in the great town of Pecos, TX. It's a very sad place.



That reminds me. I've got some great Texas jokes. What are they jealous of?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Uh. Because we are awesome! =]

I miss Texas. Our corner of it, anyway. There are lots of places like this I am sure, but everybody there was just... so awesome. All the people were so nice and actually had morals and values unlike where I live now. When my Mama worked at the library, I could take a deposit slip over to the bank from the librarian. The people at the bank knew my Mama worked there and would just do whatever bank business Toi [librarian] didn't have time to do, through me. No ID, no signatures. Small town where everybody knows everybody.

But then again, come to think of it, even here, all the ranch-type folks are just dang nice too.

Now I'm rambling. Again.


----------



## saltface

CowboysDaughter said:


> Uh. Because we are awesome! =]


That sounds like a pretty rock solid argument.

I know what you mean about small town trust. We didn't have a bank, but I never thought of locking a door (car or house) until I moved to the Phoenix area.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Yes I miss it. Shoot we didn't even have a lock on our door. Who was gonna come out there? 20 miles from the nearest town {population about 400}, go out on a rocky washed-out dirt road that stretches for 8 miles befoer you hit the house, cross a dry {sometimes running} creek bed, only to get to a house where the dogs start barking a mile before you get there, somebody is always home {98% of the time}, and all 4 occupants can use a shotgun.

I didn't think so. =P

Now we have oilfield running up and down these dang county roads so we do have to lock the house, although somebody could dang sure get in if they wanted too. BUt we still live 30 miles from town, 3 mile dirt road, and yup the Beagle starts baying while you're a mile off. =P


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

ferny said:


> Neigh, cooko el spaniel von flaptrap o gimp suit.



Thats worse than I thought!! You poor poor person!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

saltface said:


> never thought of locking a door (car or house) until I moved to the Phoenix area.



Cops episodes are filmed in Phoenix quite often


----------



## toofpaste

LaFoto said:


> "pasta de diente*f*  This is sooooo good!


 
That one caught me off guard. I'm like...she spelled it.....OHHH wait I get it


----------



## Bifurcator

Black Foot. (American Indian, Native American, whatever...)


While we're doing jokes though...


Q. Why are Texians always smiling?

A. Cuz they got long thumbs.


Think about it.


----------



## Samriel

Most Romanians I know speak all Latin languages quite fluently (Romanian, Italian, Spanish, French), since they are similar to Romanian (but quite a bit simpler) and English. The older ones often speak Russian - left over from the communist times. The ones living in what used to be Austro-Hungary often speak German (but rarely Hungarian).



Alex_B said:


> compared to Chinese, Japanese is dead easy.



Only the pronunciation...

@Topic

As to myself, my grandparents come from what are now four different countries - Slovenia (with some Austrian blood), Croatia (with some Italian blood), Serbia and Macedonia (with who-knows-what blood... probably Turkish), but I  have a  Serbian passport (maybe a Croatian one as well some time soon if the visa situation for the Serbian passport doesn't get better some time soon). I was raised in Serbia and Germany, and live in Japan at the moment. I'd like a German passport too...


----------



## saltface

C677T said:


> Cops episodes are filmed in Phoenix quite often



We call that South Phoenix. It's like it's not even Arizona.

And then there's Guadalupe...


----------



## icassell

saltface said:


> We call that South Phoenix. It's like it's not even Arizona.
> 
> And then there's Guadalupe...



:lmao:


----------



## Mitica100

Samriel said:


> Most Romanians I know speak all Latin languages quite fluently (Romanian, Italian, Spanish, French), since they are similar to Romanian (but quite a bit simpler) and English. The older ones often speak Russian - left over from the communist times. The ones living in what used to be Austro-Hungary often speak German (but rarely Hungarian).


 
That is very true. Foreign languages were mandatory in school (Elementary and High School, as well as college) and I took French, Russian and Latin classes. Later in college I took Italian, which I 'perfected' in situ, while visiting Italy. I can handle the Italian ok, understand French and speak a bit of Spanish. I can read Russian but not understand about 95% of it.:lmao:

Transylvania, which used to go back and forth between Romania and Austro-Hungary, has three main languages, Romanian, Hungarian and German. Out of these though, Hungarian and Romanian are most spoken ones due to the fact that most Schwabs (germanic origin) have left Romania for Germany in the recent past.


----------



## Naomi

*American of British and Welsh decent *


----------



## tron

east indian with turkish and greek blood.  im an odd combo.


----------



## toofpaste

I agree....weirdest yet.

Now im curious to what you look like


----------



## icassell

tron said:


> east indian with turkish and greek blood.  im an odd combo.




Do you cook?  I'm imagining some great possibilities.


----------



## toofpaste

Hahaha....most of these threads always end up with food as a main topic.


----------



## hsmom

hummm....since I'm adopted I'll say misc.


----------



## toofpaste

Let's all give Hsmom a group hug.


----------



## hsmom

awwww..thanks :hug::


My brother used to tell me I wasn't adopted, but in fact a blue light special from K-mart!  :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

hsmom said:


> awwww..thanks :hug::
> 
> 
> My brother used to tell me I wasn't adopted, but in fact a blue light special from K-mart! :lmao:


 
haha...what an ass. I have some friends that are adopted, nicest people you'll ever meet.



But...anyways.....how old are you "mom?"


----------



## hsmom

35......but I like to think of myself as 25 with 10 years experience


----------



## tron

toofpaste said:


> I agree....weirdest yet.
> 
> Now im curious to what you look like


 
its not pretty but ill post up a pic when i get home 

and yes the food is kinda crazy, cant complain though!


----------



## toofpaste

Sending Automated Hot Mom Friend Request


----------



## hsmom

cool...I have a friend


----------



## toofpaste

Thats the first process....now I need to know if youre a hot adoptee


----------



## Xmetal

Aussie Aussie Aussie

Oi Oi Oi!


----------



## hsmom

toofpaste said:


> Thats the first process....now I need to know if youre a hot adoptee


 

My husband says yes :thumbup:, I say no:thumbdown:


----------



## toofpaste

hsmom said:


> My husband says yes :thumbup:, I say no:thumbdown:


 

lack of self confidence...your perfect. Now PM me a picture of you.


----------



## hsmom

I'll post a pic in the "my camera and me" later....I have to run now!


----------



## toofpaste

Ok.











please be hot please be hot please be hot


----------



## tron

awww wait a secondddd... if hsmom's name is wendy, im assuming hsmom is a girl.  

therefore i think it would be fair to assume toofpaste is probably a guy 

aw man, i was gonna go hoem and browse for the best pic of me because i thought toofpaste was some attractive cuban chick 

oh well ill put one up of my indian/turkish/greek ass up anyways


----------



## toofpaste

tron said:


> awww wait a secondddd... if hsmom's name is wendy, im assuming hsmom is a girl.
> 
> therefore i think it would be fair to assume toofpaste is probably a guy
> 
> aw man, i was gonna go hoem and browse for the best pic of me because i thought toofpaste was some attractive cuban chick
> 
> oh well ill put one up of my indian/turkish/greek ass up anyways


 


BUAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAH!

I thought about asking you for a pic, because....it does sound... you know...not straight, but I was honestly interested in your indian turkish greek background.


Oh man...that made me bust out laughing  I can always dress up for you. hahahahhahha


----------



## toofpaste

tron said:


> awww wait a secondddd... if hsmom's name is wendy, im assuming hsmom is a girl.
> 
> therefore i think it would be fair to assume toofpaste is probably a guy
> 
> aw man, i was gonna go hoem and browse for the best pic of me because i thought toofpaste was some attractive cuban chick
> 
> oh well ill put one up of my indian/turkish/greek ass up anyways


 



Here's ure "attractive cuban chick"





















:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

-dies laughing- Is this turning into "post a pic of yourself" thread? haha


----------



## toofpaste

hahahahah...shut up


----------



## brianne5499

toofpaste said:


> Here's ure "attractive cuban chick"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:




You're Cracking me up!  Nice Tie...You tie it yourself?

:lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

brianne5499 said:


> You're Cracking me up! Nice Tie...You tie it yourself?
> 
> :lmao:


 






   YES I DID!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

toofpaste said:


> hahahahah...shut up


 
Hmmm well... how about "NO"? :mrgreen:


----------



## tron

ROFLLLL dude im laughing so hard right now

oh well heres my mug


----------



## icassell

toofpaste said:


> YES I DID!



Is that a clip I see sticking out????


----------



## toofpaste

icassell said:


> Is that a clip I see sticking out????


 

BUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## toofpaste

tron said:


> ROFLLLL dude im laughing so hard right now
> 
> oh well heres my mug


 

We make a great couple!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Okay that was funny.

-laughs-

Everybody is making fun of other peoples self portraits.
Me tinks me will keep mine to meself.


----------



## toofpaste

relax cowgirl....post ure 12 year old picture...we won't make fun...i pwomise!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

But they all suck. Because I took them myself and like in terrible lighting. And besides I don't trust you. -eyes Sir Toofy-


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> But they all suck. Because I took them myself and like in terrible lighting. And besides I don't trust you. -eyes Sir Toofy-


 

Whatever you say......:er:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Oh I hate it when you get all skeptical and sarcatic like that. Gosh darn you. Well fine then.


----------



## toofpaste

I could so picture you screaming at farm animals at 4:30 am.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

what??? LOL what do you mean screaming at them?? haha.....


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> what??? LOL what do you mean screaming at them?? haha.....


 
Idk....calling them.... normally hicks tend to scream when they talk.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Hick? Hick?? HICK?!?!

Well you, you, you're just a durned ol.... citter! That's right! HA!

lol. But no we don't scream at them. Unless they just bucked you off then you're not only screaming, your cussing.


----------



## brianne5499

CowboysDaughter said:


> Hick? Hick?? HICK?!?!
> 
> Well you, you, you're just a durned ol.... citter!




Woah...Settle down there Ellie Mae!  We don't tolerate language like that around here!:lmao:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

-looks ashamed- Pwease don't wash my mouth out with soap!!


----------



## brianne5499

Awwww....Crap!

*puts the bar of Ivory soap away*:er:


----------



## saltface

Yup, that's what the Liquid Smoke is for...


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL! Wow that would be cruel. It's good on steak though. =]


----------



## Peanuts

Well to get relatively back on topic I am like.. 12th generation north american mutt if that can be done.  I can track my relatives to well, a long while ago.  To make it easy let's just say that my 12th great grandfather (I believe I got the number right) came across on the Mayflower 

I am English, Scottish and German primarily.


----------



## Mullen

Peanuts said:


> To make it easy let's just say that my 12th great grandfather (I believe I got the number right) came across on the Mayflower



My aunt was big into tracing our family history awhile back. She traced it back to a guy that was on the Mayflower. That's about all I remember about that though. :neutral:


----------



## Peanuts

Mullen said:


> My aunt was big into tracing our family history awhile back. She traced it back to a guy that was on the Mayflower. That's about all I remember about that though. :neutral:



Hey, maybe we are distant cousins .  I am thinking the fellow I date back to is Richard Warren but.. I would have to double check to be sure.

Actually my aunt (also the genealogy nut) has dated one side of the family to King Charles __ of England - let's just say we fell from that position ha!

ETA: ...and no I am not going to pull a 'Tess of the d'Urvervilles'


----------



## tim.bennett

English living in ireland but moving home to the Netherlands in 2.5 weeks. 

So european i guess


----------



## hovis

Peanuts said:


> Actually my aunt (also the genealogy nut) has dated one side of the family to King Charles __ of England - let's just say we fell from that position ha!


You're not going to like me then.

One of my maternal forebears was one of the thirteen who signed King Charles I death warrant


Sorry


----------



## tron

CowboysDaughter said:


> But they all suck. Because I took them myself and like in terrible lighting. And besides I don't trust you. -eyes Sir Toofy-


 

look at mine, my necklace looks like a needle stabbing me in the neck 

i think toofpaste just game me my laugh of the week.  more like the ownage of the week.  

is it fair to ask how old everyone on here is in this thread?  im 19 btw.

a/s/l?    lmao jk jk


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Oh I hate it when you get all skeptical and sarcatic like that. Gosh darn you. Well fine then.



that looks nice!! except for the white balance.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Haha tron I just scrolled up to look at that.... It does and now I'm laughing. =P

Thanks Alex! Haha yeah I take pics in the mirror and stuff to put on MySpace. I have about a dozen of dorky and weird faces. Haha. I actually took that one after dark, in my room where there was a dimly lit lamp. That's why it has that weird coloring to it.


----------



## Pugs

Hm...

My nationality is 100% American.  

Genetically I'm 3/4 Korean 1/4 Black (think Korean War) and am 6'2" with predominantly Korean features except for curly (straightening towards wavy as I get older) hair and full lips.  

I was adopted and my mother is of 100% Irish descent (in that South-Side Chicago way).  My father is of 100% Southern Italian (Puglia) descent (in that NYC sort of way).  My older brother was adopted from that exotic land called Maryland and is six-foot, blonde-haired, and blue-eyed.  My older sister is the only non-adoptee and has the fair Irish skin with the Mediterranean dark-auborn, curly hair.  My youngest sister was adopted from a different part of South Korea and looks Korean.  

So... we've got a pretty good microcosm of the American Melting Pot... We looked like a mini-version of the United Nations...


----------



## tron

Pugs said:


> Hm...
> 
> My nationality is 100% American.
> 
> Genetically I'm 3/4 Korean 1/4 Black (think Korean War) and am 6'2" with predominantly Korean features except for curly (straightening towards wavy as I get older) hair and full lips.
> 
> I was adopted and my mother is of 100% Irish descent (in that South-Side Chicago way). My father is of 100% Southern Italian (Puglia) descent (in that NYC sort of way). My older brother was adopted from that exotic land called Maryland and is six-foot, blonde-haired, and blue-eyed. My older sister is the only non-adoptee and has the fair Irish skin with the Mediterranean dark-auborn, curly hair. My youngest sister was adopted from a different part of South Korea and looks Korean.
> 
> So... we've got a pretty good microcosm of the American Melting Pot... We looked like a mini-version of the United Nations...


 
:stun: im giving you my official 'weirdest nationality' award to you


----------



## Peanuts

hovis said:


> You're not going to like me then.
> 
> One of my maternal forebears was one of the thirteen who signed King Charles I death warrant
> 
> 
> Sorry




Your grandpappy killed my grandpappy? - ouch!


----------



## flygning

Peanuts said:


> Your grandpappy killed my grandpappy? - ouch!



Yeah- ouch 

I can't say that I know my ancestry that far back, but I do know that I'm descendant from an insane Norwegian prince that killed himself by jumping off a boat (unless, of course, I really *was* adopted).  Yeesh- I hope it doesn't run in the family.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Alex_B said:


> oh, no ferny is pregnant ...


That poor woman!


----------



## Kegger

50% Irish, 50% Norweigan

and 100% Texan...


----------



## Crazydad

Another 100% Texan!!!! 6 or 7th generation, family came here when it was still part of Maexico. My great-great grandmother wouldn't say where the family came from, so they were probably criminals on the run. 

Mom's side is English and German


----------



## Big Bully

I am 100% American....

But I think genetically I am literally a Heinz 57. German, Dutch, English, Welsh, French, Irish, Scottish.... And I can't think of any others... hahaha


----------



## Phazan

I'm Martian, and I live in China.

Don't pay attention to my location listed on my profile..It's just to throw you guys off. I'm top secret.


----------



## LWW

This actually is a pet peeve of mine being the way the PC crowd in America has tried to hyphenate and Balkanize society ... that being said I'm also convinced that this wasn't the intent of the threads beginning. I just wanted to voice my opinion on that as I do believe it is a danger to our society.

As to my ancestry:

6/16 Germanic.
4/16 British.
3/16 Dutch.
2/16 Cherokee Indian.
1/16 African slave.

I also love to confuse questionaires on the topic.

I am mostly white, but I can't even find Caucasia on the map. I've never been to Africa. My mental definition of myself is "AMERICAN" so I check "NATIVE AMERICAN" being I am a native.

LWW


----------



## Crazydad

Amen LWW!  "There is no room in this country for hyphenated Americanism. The one absolutely certain way of bringing this nation to runin, of preventing all possibility of its continuing to be a nation of all, would be to permit it to become a tangle of squabbling nationalities." [Teddy Roosevelt in a speech before the Knights of Columbus]


----------



## THORHAMMER

Dutch, Irish and Some crap we don't know yet cause my moms dad was adopted by roving muarading Indians. 

I always figured I'd be shooting kung fu warriors with arrows from half a mile away and hiking home with wooden shoes while I drink Ale, 

hasnt happened yet 

Hopefully its the chuck Norris Gene


----------



## Josh66

LWW said:


> I am mostly white, but I can't even find Caucasia on the map.


The term "Caucasian" comes from the Caucasus mountains.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

O|||||||O said:


> the Caucasus mountains.


  hmm it said part of the range is in Georgia, they must be north of Atlanta, I never knew Georgia was so pretty!:thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

C677T said:


> hmm it said part of the range is in Georgia, they must be north of Atlanta, I never knew Georgia was so pretty!:thumbup:


 

Actually they are talking about the European Georgia, not the state.


----------



## PNA

Big Bully said:


> Actually they are talking about the European Georgia, not the state.


 

Actually......the country Georgia is in Asia!!!

And the Caucasus Mountain range straddles the borders of Georgia, Russia and Azerbaijan.


----------



## Ed.

100% Lithuanian, though currently residing in the U.S


----------



## LWW

Big Bully said:


> Actually they are talking about the European Georgia, not the state.


They have hillbillys and rednecks in Europe?

I may have to visit.

LWW


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

LWW said:


> They have hillbillys and rednecks in Europe?
> 
> I may have to visit.
> 
> LWW



I wonder if they grow peaches there too?


----------



## PNA

LWW said:


> They have hillbillys and rednecks in Europe?
> 
> I may have to visit.
> 
> LWW


 


C677T said:


> I wonder if they grow peaches there too?


 



I'm not quite sure if the two of you are trying to be funny or are really stupid!!!

It seems to me that once an error has been corrected and amplified on this forum, any further stupid remarks should be regarded as moronic behavior. My suggestion is to re-evaluate your paltry education and your understanding of the meaning of intellectual discussion. Photography may be you hobby or even your livelihood, but a license of continued uninformed ignorant statements will never been respected.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I'm really stupid


----------



## PNA

C677T said:


> I'm really stupid


 
Congratulations!!!!  Probably the first intelligent statement of your (young?) life!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Thanks !!


----------



## PNA

C677T said:


> Thanks !!


 

Your are very welcome.......




I viewed your flickr website and enjoyed your shots.

What was the mountain range you flew over?


----------



## airgunr

Scottish, Irish, German, French, Hungarian, Romainian, etc.

Basically your typical American!  ;^D


----------



## kalmkidd

I TALIAN. lol  from nyc..


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

PNA said:


> Your are very welcome.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I viewed your flickr website and enjoyed your shots.
> 
> What was the mountain range you flew over?


Thanks, I think I may of been flying over Virginia or North or South Carolina when I took that picture, I was on my way back to Florida.


----------



## smenkhare

Australian, living in the land of oz. No emerald city here though.


----------



## milavidal

Brazil, but live in the U.S.


----------



## PNA

milavidal said:


> Brazil, but live in the U.S.


 

After visiting Rio, I have concluded that the most beautiful women in the world come from Brazil.....!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## toofpaste

.........and her avatar proves that statement


----------



## PNA

toofpaste said:


> .........and her avatar proves that statement


 

Guess I omitted that observation.....:er:


----------



## toofpaste

PNA said:


> Guess I omitted that observation.....:er:


 

I have been called the voice of redundancy many times


----------



## Puscas

PNA said:


> Actually......the country Georgia is in Asia!!!



and in Europe too. It's transcontinental. But it considers itself European (being part of the Counsil of Europe and competing in the Eurovison Songcontest). So you and BB share the prize, okay? 





pascal


----------



## PNA

Puscas said:


> and in Europe too. It's transcontinental. But it considers itself European (being part of the Counsil of Europe and competing in the Eurovison Songcontest). So you and BB share the prize, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 




I just consulted Wikipedia and I stand corrected regarding their listing of Georgia. However, viewing the country of Georgia on a map and considering it's past links with the USSR, it appears well within the boundaries of the continent of Asia. And, most articles related to Georgia reference it as Asia. (please see links)


http://encarta.msn.com/map_701510731/georgia.html

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/asia/georgia/

http://www.bartleby.com/65/ge/Georgia.html


----------



## Puscas

PNA said:


> I just consulted Wikipedia and I stand corrected regarding their listing of Georgia. However, viewing the country of Georgia on a map and considering it's past links with the USSR, it appears well within the boundaries of the continent of Asia. And, most articles related to Georgia reference it as Asia. (please see links)
> 
> 
> http://encarta.msn.com/map_701510731/georgia.html
> 
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/asia/georgia/
> 
> http://www.bartleby.com/65/ge/Georgia.html




you're right. Most of the country is in Asia, just a very small part is in Europe. And we could argue about how to define a continent (which I don't know enough about, so let's not...). But as far as I know, Georgia wants to be seen as a European country. 

Where are the people of Georgia when you need them to give some clarity......




pascal


----------



## PNA

Puscas said:


> just a very small part is in Europe. And we could argue about how to define a continent Where are the people of Georgia when you need them to give some clarity......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 

I'm not wanting to be argumentative, but can you define the area that's considered European??? I'm interested.

As to continents, there are, as you already know, seven. Some are more defined than others and some are join with a geographical boundary line such as Europe and Asia.

Here's a thought, is Central America part of North or South America???? I honestly do not know without looking it up. My _GUESS_ is North America ending at Panama.


----------



## Puscas

PNA said:


> I'm not wanting to be argumentative, but can you define the area that's considered European??? I'm interested.
> 
> As to continents, there are, as you already know, seven. Some are more defined than others and some are join with a geographical boundary line such as Europe and Asia.
> 
> Here's a thought, is Central America part of North or South America???? I honestly do not know without looking it up. My _GUESS_ is North America ending at Panama.




I'm no expert on this, by no means. But what I read is that the border between Europe and Asia is not so clearcut everywhere (cultural, political and geological factors can play a rol).
As to Georgia, since I grew up hearing it's more European, I had to look it up when you mentioned Asia. It seems that just a few provinces (called Khevsureti and Khevi) are European. I must admit, I don't know why these are European, I guess it's historical. But I guess that me thinking it's European has more to do with the country's attempts to become (politically) part of Europe.

as far as seven continents: yes that's what I've learned too, but it's up for debate. 



(everybody bored yet..?, PNA and I will open our own geography thread soon..:greenpbl





pascal


----------



## PNA

Puscas said:


> I'm no expert on this, by no means. But what I read is that the border between Europe and Asia is not so clearcut everywhere (cultural, political and geological factors can play a rol).
> As to Georgia, since I grew up hearing it's more European, I had to look it up when you mentioned Asia. It seems that just a few provinces (called Khevsureti and Khevi) are European. I must admit, I don't know why these are European, I guess it's historical. But I guess that me thinking it's European has more to do with the country's attempts to become (politically) part of Europe.
> 
> as far as seven continents: yes that's what I've learned too, but it's up for debate.
> 
> 
> 
> (everybody bored yet..?, PNA and I will open our own geography thread soon..:greenpbl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 



Without investigation, I am sure those Georgian provinces you mentioned have recently favored European status. And yes, the geographical line of borders have faded over the years.....along with renaming countries. My map education is somewhat dated as well.

Six or Seven or even Four......first I'm hearing of this. Ah, changes for the sake of change. Most changes are for political reasons rather than conquests.

(Not a bad idea. I've enjoyed the discussion)

Paul


----------



## JPC36

Dutch ! The old man and the ( North Sea )


----------



## PreludeX

scottish, live in the states, born in the states, but 100% scot


----------



## stsinner

When it says, "Banned," under their name, as with the OP, does that really mean they've been banned?


----------



## kyle82

Filipino. I live in the Philippines all my life.. straight resident since birth.. jeepneys, karekare are most popular.. come and see the beauty of our country.. see you guys all soon.


----------



## .teardrop

Flemish part of Belgium


----------



## ~Stella~

British by birth.  Raised in Texas.


----------



## Dagwood56

American Heinz57 - with British, French, Scotch, Irish and German ancestry.


----------



## ~Stella~

ArizonaSun said:


> ~Stella~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> British by birth.  Raised in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ever watch Seinfeld?
Click to expand...


Yes....but I'm missing something, apparently.


----------



## Hobbes

Hi my name is Hugh Mann and I am 100% human and I was born on Earth.




PreludeX said:


> scottish, live in the states, born in the states, but 100% scot




You remind me of groundskeeper Willie   JK!


----------



## skieur

English/French Canadian through 5 generations.

skieur


----------



## Joves

Well my family is from the long dead country of Vulgaria so, that makes me a Vulgarian.


----------



## Josh66

I think I've posted in this thread already...

Anyway...  My nationality is American, although most of my ancestors come fom Norway and Germany.


----------



## abraxas

I asked my Dad and he said we're "Mutha****ing Americans."


----------



## ~Stella~

ArizonaSun said:


> ~Stella~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ever watch Seinfeld?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....but I'm missing something, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a  funny scene where Elaine yells Stella! at a party
Click to expand...


Oh, right.  

That's not my real name, though.


----------



## Jaszek

I'm Polish living in los Estados Unidos


----------



## amber_martin05

German/dutch is the ancestery but im just plain ole american!


----------



## The-SunDance-Kid

The Dutch breed are attractive people


----------

